# Richtige Wasserpumpe für Flusswassernutzung



## D0NCamillo (2. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen die richtige Pumpe für meine Anwendung zu finden. Die Suchfunktion und google konnten mir nur bedingt helfen. Für infomative Links bin ich aber natürlich dankbar.
Also folgende Situation:
Durch mein Grundstück fließt ein Fluß, dessen Wasser möchte ich pumpen. Zunächst dachte ich an eine Schmutzwasserpumpe, jedoch hab ich keine Lust immer Strom mit Verlängerungskabeln zu legen. 40 Meter vom Fluß steht ein Schuppen mit Stromversorgung, daher meine Idee dort eine stationäre Pumpe hinzustellen.
Ich möchte als in diesem Schuppen mir z.B. meine Gießkanne füllen. Der Höhenunterschied zwischen dieser Strecke schätze ich auf 3 Meter vllt 4.
Bei dieser Variante bräuchte ich ja vor dem Schlauch im Fluß eine Art Filter/Sieb. Was gibt es da.
Und dann die alles entscheidene Frage nach der Art der Pumpe. Der Unterschied zwischen Ansaug und und Förderhöhe ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar.
Würde ein Wasserwerk wie z.B. die AL-KO HW F 1000 reichen? Oder zu welcher Pumpe muss ich da greifen.
Schonmal jetzt vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Grüße D0NCamillo
P.S.:ja ich hatte Lust ein wenig mit paint zu spielen ;- )


----------



## karsten. (2. März 2008)

*AW: Richtige Wasserpumpe für Flusswassernutzung*

Hallo Till

ein Hauswasserwerk mit Automat geht genauso
wie z.B eine Schmutzwasserpumpe 

für ein Hauswasserwerk mus Du auf der Saugseite
teuren Saugschlauch und einen Saugkorb mit Rückschlagventiel verwenden .

ich meine ob Du nun Kabel und Gartenschlauch
oder Saugschlauch oder feste Verrohrung verwendest ist doch egal .


Ich würde mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe einen Vorratsbehälter füllen IBC z.B. und daraus speisen .


Vorsicht , es gibt dabei noch ein rechtlichen Aspekt !
Dein Grundstück ?
Dein Wasser ?
mobile Anlagen , merkt keiner  
stationäre sichtbare Anlagen ........:__ nase 


mfG


----------

